# When is it too hot and what to do?



## OzzyA (May 18, 2016)

so guys when is it too hot for the hedgie and what can i do if thats the case? 
I have no A/C in my apartment and only fans working around (they dont make make too much of a difference with the amount of humidity).

I have some thermometers around and today they reached 30C-31C inside my apartment. I am dying to be honest, but i really dont want to hurt my hedgie with these temperatures.
Unfortunatelly i am not familiar about the temp range for them, I know he is happy with 21C for sure, but i dont know how high he can take it.

For the first time he decided to sleep in the open today and not in hit hut so I thought he may be hot, so i went out and bought him a ceramic tile for inside his hut so he can lay on ( not sure if thats a good idea or not) and honestly i dont even know if he will use it or not.

any suggestions?

PS: please dont suggest getting an A/C i am unemployed at the moment


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

If it's that hot, you will need to buy *something* to cool it down. Do you have any fans you can point towards but not quite at him to cool the air flow? You can put blankets in the freezer and drape them nearby, too. My hedgehog will comfortably tolerate up to 27C (81F), but 30C (86F) is probably too high, and when it drops he may try to hibernate.

The tile can definitely help. I hope he uses it!


----------



## OzzyA (May 18, 2016)

FinnickHog said:


> If it's that hot, you will need to buy *something* to cool it down. Do you have any fans you can point towards but not quite at him to cool the air flow? You can put blankets in the freezer and drape them nearby, too. My hedgehog will comfortably tolerate up to 27C (81F), but 30C (86F) is probably too high, and when it drops he may try to hibernate.
> 
> The tile can definitely help. I hope he uses it!


I am not quite sure if he minds the heat to be honest, he plays like he always does, but lays outside his hut though (today).

Update: Ill be buying him a small usb/plug fan i saw at canadian tire and put it close to the cage.

Update 2: I put the tile inside his hut, he is fully stretched out. Not on the tile though he doesnt want to stay inside his hut the little spikyhead  lol :lol: hope he figures it out though! I dont like waking him to clean the cage, he gets grumpy.


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

I know the struggle all too well. I'm also in Ontario too, and also have no A/C. I can totally vouch that the tile helps!


----------



## OzzyA (May 18, 2016)

he has the tile, and a fan to keep airflow, but im fearful for tomorrow, wed and thursday, temperatures will feel like 40C those 3 days down here in the GTA


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Does the hedgehog display any signs of overheating?
It's easier for them to withstand high temperatures than low. Remember this are animals who come from central Africa where the average temperatures all year round lie close to 30C. We tend to keep them on the cool side.
Mine have always been fine with temps up to 29C (it's never been warmer here in this room, but they'd probably be fine too with temps a little higher). Hedgehogs kept in warmer climates like the Philippines were the temps can be well over 30C don't seem to have a lot of issues either. If he seems to be overheating you can add a tile or a bottle of water to his cage for him to lay on/next to.


----------

